# drain jetting nitemare!!!!!!



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

hi folks, i,m new to drain jetting and need some dam good advise with a few problems i,ve got. i,ve purchased a van pack jetter its a lombardini diesel engine with a cat 650 pump strapped to it delivering 9gpm at 3000psi, now the problem i have is tat when i feed the nozzle and hose down a 4 inch pipe it travels about 8 meters then stops, it just dnt seem to have the thrust to drive it any further even waggling and pushing mite get me another 2 meters, now i,been told it should fire down the pipe to well over a 100ft! is this true or am i expecting to much from my jetter? the hose is 3/8 with size 8 nozzle 1 forward and 3 back, my hose is quite heavy and made of rubber which i thougth was silly as rubber is well known for gripping, could somebody shed some light on ths matter please as its driving me mad, many thanks steve


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Post an intro and help will be along soon


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

intro posted but where it went god only knows??????????????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

countydrains said:


> intro posted but where it went god only knows??????????????


It's there in the introductions section... :laughing:

Well your jetter should fire down the pipe over 100'....

Something is wrong for sure...
Jetter not developing the full output
and or,
the nozzle not sized correctly
would be the 2 areas that need to be addressed...


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

i think i got a nozzle and hose problem but how do i find out?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't know you guys used inches and psi when rating your jetters. I thought you'd use the metric system and measure pressure in BAR.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you checked your filter? You might try running it without a head. When we were testing ours we set up 40' of 4" in the parking lot. Just make sure you weigh it down so it doesn't runaway. It makes it easier when you can see how hard it's blowing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I didn't know you guys used inches and psi when rating your jetters. I thought you'd use the metric system and measure pressure in BAR.


He probly bought the jetter from a company based in the USA and is just stating the specs that company gave the unit. cause we are the only country that doesn't use metric.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> He probly bought the jetter from a company based in the USA and is just stating the specs that company gave the unit. cause we are the only country that doesn't use metric.



Silence, let him answer it.


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

countydrains said:


> hi folks, i,m new to drain jetting and need some dam good advise with a few problems i,ve got. i,ve purchased a van pack jetter its a lombardini diesel engine with a cat 650 pump strapped to it delivering 9gpm at 3000psi, now the problem i have is tat when i feed the nozzle and hose down a 4 inch pipe it travels about 8 meters then stops, it just dnt seem to have the thrust to drive it any further even waggling and pushing mite get me another 2 meters, now i,been told it should fire down the pipe to well over a 100ft! is this true or am i expecting to much from my jetter? the hose is 3/8 with size 8 nozzle 1 forward and 3 back, my hose is quite heavy and made of rubber which i thougth was silly as rubber is well known for gripping, could somebody shed some light on ths matter please as its driving me mad, many thanks steve


Sorry folks major time delay, ok so you guys talk in bar and feet over here its psi and meters, so i think my jetter produces 240 bar and will only travel 30 feet down a pipe/line before it runs out of steam. The jetter has loads of power so i think is either a nozzle problem or my 3/8 rubber hose is way to heavy for the nozzle to thrust it down the line, i think the jetter was built in britain but has an american pump fitted which is a cat 650 pump, maybe somebody could look this pump up on net and look at the spec? I will try and post a pic of my set up later tonite for you all to look at.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like pressure washer hose and not jetter hose.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's feet and PSI in the states, they have you a little confused.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> It's feet and PSI in the states, they have you a little confused.


Not intentionally.


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

well i took it to a service shop today and they tested it, its throwing out 10 gallons per min at 3200psi, they said the hose is a standard british jetter hose so this now makes me think its the nozzle, now this is where we enter the mine field of nozzles, any suggestions folks???????/


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe it's the drain pipe you're putting it in?


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

its 4 inch so should fire up that like a rocket on rails? i think it could be the nozzle or do you acll it something else over there


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

No, I meant, is the pipe broken or something.


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

According to my calculations, I show at least a size 11 for 10gpm @ 3200psi. Since flow is what sends the hose down the line, I would suggest you try a large sized nozzle. Might want to ask the people who sold you the unit, what nozzle is recommended with the jetter.


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

the pipe is smooth plastic it starts fine then just stops, i work it hard and even push it up there, i just think i,m lackin thrust i;e wrong jet pattern or hose way to heavy, the shop said its normal rubber jetter hose, aparently tho jet patter plays a massive part, like a 45 degree jet will wash the walls with no thrust while a 32 degree will thrust the balls off a rhino, but nobody seem to know **** in britain


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

what is the size of the holes on the nozzle


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

they call it orfices


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

lol we call them holes, i got size 8, i based it on pump rated output which is 9gpm @3000psi, i cant believe you folks say you jet 100 feet or more!!


----------

